# Official Kimbo vs Tank



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Its official now. should be one hell of an entertainer.

Kimbo Slice vs Tank Abbott at CFFC 6: Heavy Hands - MMAUniverse.com

gotta love seeing a good brawl like this


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Not much to discuss with this. Tank isnt what he use to be.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

so it will be entertaining


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

If tank was what he used to be he would eat kimbo


----------



## Ryan From The Sky (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm excited to see this fight, but it's a waste of time. Tank is DECENT for like... 35 seconds. After that he's ready for a nap, and usually gets one via knock out, or submission.


----------



## OV Pimp (Jun 29, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> Its official now. should be one hell of an entertainer.
> 
> Kimbo Slice vs Tank Abbott at CFFC 6: Heavy Hands - MMAUniverse.com
> 
> gotta love seeing a good brawl like this


Kimbo Slice is going to wipe the floor with Tank Abbott. PERIOD.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

This won't be no brawl. Kimbo will go clockwork on him. Still exciting.


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

Kimbo will destroy Tank, not because Kimbo is good but because Tank IMHO should retire. Then everyone will jump on Kimbo's nuts for defeating a "top HW"


----------



## OV Pimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Josh3239 said:


> Kimbo will destroy Tank, not because Kimbo is good but because Tank IMHO should retire. Then everyone will jump on Kimbo's nuts for defeating a "top HW"


Haha whoever jumps on Kimbo's nuts for beating a 42 year old fat street fighter is retarded. :drool01:


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

Some people did it not to long ago. Not a bunch of them but a few jumped on his nuts with that choke he put on that washed up coke head boxer


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

If Tank diets down to 240s it'll be a fight. If he shows up fat as all hell, no.


----------



## raul21 (Dec 31, 2006)

it would be an interesting fight to watch..
kimbo 1st round by TKO


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

lol tank talked soo muhc shit, now his gonan get whooped up by Kimbo :thumbsup:


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Maybe Tank will train for this fight.

If he does, it could make for a good slugfest.


Maybe he should switch to light beer...that would be a start.

Well, as long as he doesnt drink beer one hour before the fight would be a start.


----------



## Boxing>MMA (Apr 20, 2007)

Have to agree with everybody that Kimbo will win. Still haven't seen Kimbo do anything impressive to somebody.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

GMW said:


> Not much to discuss with this. Tank isnt what he use to be.


Um tanks exactly who he used to be. Its just now hes fighting people who actually know what theyre doing.


----------



## Foon (Jan 6, 2007)

I'd taking Tank, just for old times sake.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Kimbo will sub tank in the first round.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

i dont care wut any of you say Kimbo can throw... hes gonna take tank out 1st round....


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

Wise said:


> Um tanks exactly who he used to be. Its just now hes fighting people who actually know what theyre doing.


I'm pretty sure tank is much older, slower, and weaker than when he was knockin people out in his hay day


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

i am still going with tank he is my boy and I will always root for him even though I am usually wrong he is still a guy i have to root for


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Damn. I can't wait to see this one. Have to figure Kimbo will win, but who knows.


----------



## poohbear (Jun 29, 2007)

this fight will be a joke


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

I have no respect for tank and i hope kimbo whoops his ass


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Tank is one of my favorite fighters but he should of retired along time ago! Tank was a decent fighter but his time is over. Kimbo is to strong for him! I will be cheering for tank but he has to do some major WORK!


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

UFCFAN33 said:


> Tank is one of my favorite fighters but he should of retired along time ago! Tank was a decent fighter but his time is over. Kimbo is to strong for him! I will be cheering for tank but he has to do some major WORK!


I have to go with Tank. He's the reason I got into watching MMA even though he's just a slugger. He's still an animal and strong as a friggin bear but with no cardio.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Tank via Heel Hook in the 1st round


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Josh3239 said:


> Kimbo will destroy Tank, not because Kimbo is good but because Tank IMHO should retire. Then everyone will jump on Kimbo's nuts for defeating a "top HW"


Yeah...does beating Tank in 2007 actually mean anything? It's not the accomplishment it was back when Vitor or Don Frye did it. 
How many people even know who Gary Turner is?


----------



## bmwisthekey (Jul 7, 2007)

now that u mentioned don frye , do u think that would be a good fight for kimbo? ( i think it would be pretty damn good) hell i know alot of u think bob sapp is a joke but i really think kimbo should fight him as well


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

bmwisthekey said:


> now that u mentioned don frye , do u think that would be a good fight for kimbo? ( i think it would be pretty damn good) hell i know alot of u think bob sapp is a joke but i really think kimbo should fight him as well


I can't see Kimbo being polished enough, at least not yet, for a guy like Frye. Frye can suck up a lot of hard punches, his wrestling is better than Kimbo's and his sub defence is good enough that Kimbo wouldn't be able to just slap one of those chokes on him like he did Mercer. I would see Frye simply overwhelming Kimbo eventually.


----------



## bmwisthekey (Jul 7, 2007)

yeah i have to agree with you there, i just hate seeing that they keep pairing up kimbo with people that are slightly out of their prime, makes for a lack luster fight,i think kimbo and ray shoulda fought toughman or at least a ring style mma match. i was just really pulling for ray just alittle bummed that he lost the way he did but o well rules are rules:dunno:

that last fight of tanks from this year he was doing pretty good early but he got winded way too quickly, if tank can train hard especially in stamina and conditioning so that he doesnt become tired as quickly as he did in the last fight is the only way hes gonna stand a chance, is to finish him early or make it to the short breaks between rounds to catch his breath. as far as kimbos stamina, we all go back to the gannon fight but that was so long ago, even though the mercer fight didnt last long i bet kimbos stamina is pretty good now that hes been training, plus he used to play football etc.. so stamina shouldnt be a problem for him if hes working out all the time. ill be pullin for tank i hope he prepares well for the fight.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Pulling for tank, but would bet on Kimbo.


----------



## ericd (Feb 4, 2007)

I'll go with Tank by gogoplata.
early 2nd round.


----------



## mma_rulez (Jun 6, 2007)

hylans said:


> tank absolutely sucks. why doesn't that affirmative action ****** kimbo fight someone decent for once.


1st your an idiot

2nd hes only had 1 professional fight...

3rd he will beat Tank and send him home feeling all washed up and crunchy


----------



## bmwisthekey (Jul 7, 2007)

how about herb dean vs kimbo lol, hell i watched a few butterbean mma fights hes not really that bad.


----------



## mma_rulez (Jun 6, 2007)

hylans said:


> kimbo has fought several professional fights, all against bums. the one time he stepped up and fought sean gannon, gannon raped his dirty affirmative action ****** ass. tank is shit, he got winded in 25 seconds in his last fight, he couldn't beat a 200 year old grandmother at this point.



dude that wasnt a professional fight ... they both gassed they were both out of shape i agree kimbo was the more tired one but still that wanst a prof> fight just a orginized street fight...

and he didnt beat him that bad they couldnt even go to the ground.. that was a wack fight


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

So, does this make clear the fact that Kimbo has no desire at all to be a real MMA fighter? Why yes... I believe it does.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

hylans said:


> how is 10,000 dollars not a professional fight you lowlife



ok so if i fight a guy for 10,000 dollars im a professional?


----------

